
They All Retired Before They Hit 40. Then This Happened - bogomipz
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/style/fire-movement-stock-market-coronavirus.html
======
_bxg1
Interesting situation and probably relevant to many on HN, but at the same
time it feels weird to be highlighting the "struggles" of people in this
situation when so many others are going through such deeper hardship.

------
imtringued
Well, "this" will stop one day. People who have a boatload of stocks and cash
aren't the ones who are impacted the most. It's those who live paycheck to
paycheck and have little to no savings. It's just a matter of liquidity. Yes,
it does hurt to withdraw money during a crash but that's just a tiny sacrifice
compared to people who cannot pay their rent because their employers (e.g.
restaurants) have closed down.

------
ornornor
If done right, this is planned for. Yes this year will suck but it’ll go back
up and the so called “safe withdrawal rate” accounts for such dips. Besides
it’s easier to pick up part time work for a year if you retired before 40 if
you need to top up your income than if you retired at the prescribed 65+ years
old and are too old to work anymore.

~~~
imtringued
It's also a good learning experience. As you said, messing up your retirement
at 40 isn't as bad as messing it up at 65.

------
frankbreetz
I would hope anyone who "fires" would have some kind of plan for a recession.
This won't be the last one.

------
CryptoBanker
What is this title? Clickbait much?

